# JBL GTO1201.1 Piece-o-Crap!



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

No this is not mine and I am in no way connected to this idiot.

Melted/broken power/speaker terminals.At least whats left of them.
Broken RCA's and missing mounting screw.
Its obviously been apart and the board is now off center since the pots don't line up with the holes.
Oh,and some cosmetic wear.

JBL GTO 1201 1II Grand Touring 4 Channel Car Amp w Crossover 050036118583 | eBay


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

...wow. Some people expect far too much for used car audio equipment.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Kind of messed up that he has 100% positive feedback too


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I just offered him a dollar if he would cover shipping. Couldn't help myself. Had to be a troll on that one.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like he wired up a big box in the back of his truck, and the amp slid around in the truck box for a couple years. Somehow it survived he must have had a cover on the box. Its missing the whole outer trim piece on the one side over the fins. Who would want to pay much for a beater like that.


----------

